# ss.org email forwarders



## Chris (Aug 1, 2004)

Request 'em here, or PM me. Remember that these aren't mailboxes (I don't have the server space, sadly  ), just forwarders.

All I need is your email address, and what you want @ sevenstring.org.

- Chris


----------

